# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  booster bez naslona -od kada?

## lunahor

jel mi mozemo u booster bez naslona;
L. ima 26 kg i 137, a z. ima 29 i 144.

----------


## Lutonjica

koliko su stari?
mi smo u booster bez naslona ušli s navršenih 7 godina, ne sjećam se ni kilaže ni visine, i to silom prilika jer drugačije nismo stali u auto. inače bih i duže od toga koristila booster s naslonom.

----------


## lunahor

23.7. ce imati 10 godina.imamo maxi cosi rodi xp (sjedalicu s naslonom ), koji je star 6 i pol  godina.
sad mi vise nije za kupovat novi s naslonom jer ce za cca godinu dana  imati i visinu za voznju bez booster uopce, a sjedalica je 6 g. pa si i mislim da je sigurnije mozda bez naslona.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma možete bez naslona  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mogu se prištekati na temu?

do kada ima smisla imati naslon?
moja V će za 2 tj imati 9 godina
ima 143 cm i 36 kg

ima li taj naslon više ikakvu zaštitnu ulogu ili da ga skinem i da sjedi samo na jahaču?

----------


## saška

Naslon ima ulogu u pravilnom pozicioniranju dijela pojasa koji djetetu treba prelaziti preko ključne i prsne kosti.
Kada će djetetu pojas ispravno stajati bez naslona ovisi o vrsti automobila, odnosno o tome koliko je visok i kako postavljen pojas u autu i o visini i građi djeteta.
Ukoliko pojas pravilno stoji bez naslona možete koristiti samo podizač.
Treba znati da naslon štiti glavu djeteta pogotovo bočnim zaštitama tako da je svog sina koji ima 8,5 godina i dalje vozim s naslonom i planiram tako još duže vrijeme iako bi i bez njega bio ispravno zavezan.

----------


## lunahor

Ali koliko je siguran taj naslon kad je kupljen prije 6 i pol g ? Ako se racuna uopce od kupovine ?

----------


## daddycool

pročitaj upute
kod boostera starost nije toliko ključna jer sile odrađuje pojas automobila

----------


## umiljata

a što da ja kažem svom bratu i šogoricu koji svoju malu od 4 godine (105cm/20kg) voze u boosteru bez naslona? Je li to uopće imalo pametno?

----------


## lunahor

ovako rodi xp je sjedalica tj booster s naslonom kilaze od 15 do 36 kg. 
to bi bilo II/III grupa ne. 
e sad mene zbunjuje ovo; 

sto sada to znaci da mogu /moram skidat naslon na 25 kg ili moze s naslonom do 36 ?  http://www.maxi-cosi.com/at-en/produ.../features.aspx







> *Grupa II (otprilike 15-25 kg)* 
> 
> Ova grupa autosjedalica namijenjena je djeci tjelesne težine od 15-25 kg (ili više, ovisno o autosjedalici).
> Dijete je preraslo autosjedalicu grupe II ako je zadovoljilo *barem jedan* od sljedećih uvjeta:dostiglo je maksimalnu težinu dozvoljenu autosjedalicom (obično 25 kg ) ili
> Ako je dijete dostiglo najveću dozvoljnu težinu autosjedalice grupe II, ali prilikom vezanja pojasevima automobila bez autosjedalice pojasevi ne priliježu pravilno uz dijete (donji dio pojasa mora ići preko kostiju zdjelice, a ne trbuha, dok gornji mora prelaziti sredinom ključne kosti, odnosno ramena, a ne nalijegati na vrat), tada dijete treba premjestiti u autosjedalicu grupe III koja ima višu dozvoljenu težinsku granicu (36 kg).Nakon prerastanja autosjedalice grupe II, ako je dijete dovoljno visoko da pojas automobila pravilno priliježe uz tijelo djeteta i bez autosjedalice, dijete u pravilu može prestati koristiti autosjedalicu.*Grupa III (otprilike 22-36kg)* Ova grupa autosjedalica namijenjena je djeci tjelesne težine od 22-36 kg. Ove autosjedalice koriste se samo kao podizači, nemaju naslon, već samo podnožje na kojem se sjedi.Dijete je preraslo autosjedalicu grupe III ako je zadovoljilo *barem jedan* od sljedećih uvjeta:dostiglo je maksimalnu težinu dozvoljenu autosjedalicom (obično 36 kg) ilije dovoljno visoko da pojas automobila pravilno priliježe uz tijelo djeteta i bez autosjedalice, obično oko 150 cm ili više, što ovisi o automobilu u kojem se dijete prevozi. Više o tome možete pročitati u članku kako odrediti je li dijete spremno za vezanje pojasevima automobila.
> Nakon prerastanja autosjedalice grupe III, ako je dijete dovoljno visoko da pojas automobila pravilno priliježe uz tijelo djeteta i bez autosjedalice, dijete u pravilu prestaje koristiti autosjedalicu.*Problem* može nastati ako je dijete punije te je dostiglo najveću dozvoljnu težinu autosjedalice grupe III (36 kg), ali još nije dovoljno visoko da se veže samo pojasevima automobila - prilikom vezanja pojasevima automobila bez autosjedalice pojasevi ne priliježu pravilno uz dijete (donji dio pojasa mora ići preko kostiju zdjelice, a ne trbuha, dok gornji mora prelaziti sredinom ključne kosti, odnosno ramena, a ne nalijegati na vrat). U tom slučaju treba konzultirati proizvođača autosjedalice. Na nekim se mjestima može pronaći uputa da se ova autosjedalica može koristiti i nakon 36 kg, budući da ona sama nema sigurnosnu ulogu, već služi samo kao podizač. Međutim, ovakvu je preporuku teško potpisati, budući da je teško procijeniti koja je još težina nakon tih 36 kg prihvatljiva, a da ne dođe do pucanja autosjedalice, odnosno do njena oštećenja. Teško je i predvidjeti kako će se autosjedalica ponašati u slučaju sudara ako se preoptereti te neće li u tom slučaju ona puknuti i dodatno ozlijediti dijete.

----------


## lunahor

umiljata pa to dijete jedva da je za i booster s naslonom ...za bez naslona sigurno nije , ni po visini ni po kilazi. nju pojas ne prepoznaje i ne reagira kod kocenja. mislim da pojas ne reagira do cca 22 kg ..

----------


## daddycool

može s naslonom dokle god stane u njega i dok pojas ima ispravnu putanju

----------


## umiljata

> umiljata pa to dijete jedva da je za i booster s naslonom ...za bez naslona sigurno nije , ni po visini ni po kilazi. nju pojas ne prepoznaje i ne reagira kod kocenja. mislim da pojas ne reagira do cca 22 kg ..


pa i ja se slažem s tobom, ali nikak da njih ubijedim.

----------


## umiljata

i još jedno pitanjce za stručnjake: zašto na boosteru bez naslona piše da je za djecu od _15_-36 kg?

----------


## lunahor

ja mislim iz istog razloga sto i na kasicama pise da mogu od 4 mj  :Wink:

----------


## MarijaP

Šta mislite o ovome?
http://safefit.com/products/seatbelt-positioner/
Može li zamijeniti buster kod većeg djeteta kako je navedeno ili ne?

----------


## daddycool

po zakonu ne
a i ovaj konkretni model vjerojatno nema EU certifikat

----------


## cowgirl

O ovome smo rspravljali na zadnjem pregledu AS:

Booster s naslonom je posebno efikasan u autima koji na zadnjoj klupi nemaju naslone za glavu, jer pri sudaru štiti glavu i vrat od istezanja unazad.

----------


## Felix

a od kada je dopusteno koristiti booster bez naslona?

----------


## daddycool

jel ovo trik pitanje?  :Grin:

----------


## cowgirl

Bez naslona ima smisla po meni samo ako ti treba kao podizač.
Znači da dijete ima dovoljno kila da može i bez boostera, ali visina mu nije dovoljna za ispravan put pojasa.
I imaš naslone za glavu na stražnjoj klupi  :Wink: .

----------


## Galija

Evo na koji tekst vezan za boostere sam nedavno naišla tražeći autosjedalicu. Tekst je sa službene stranice maxi cosia.

Not only Maxi-Cosi, but also independent consumer organisations like the Dutch Consumers’ Association advise strongly against using a seat booster without back support. Back support is essential, particularly for reasons of side impact protection, though also due to the positioning of the seat belt around the neck and chest.  Booster seats and cushions without back support are not yet prohibited, but must comply with the minimum requirements of the ECE R44/03 and ECE R44/04 standards.

----------


## sillyme

Dobro - ako recimo imam iza sva tri sjedala sa pojasom u tri tocke i naslonima za glavu - onda je granica za booster bez naslona minimalno 22kg bez obzira na kojem mjestu dijete sjedi? Sto ako na boosteru pise da je od 15kg, zar onda to isto nije ispravno, kad za sve ostalo uvijek pise da se trebaju postivati upute proizvodjaca?

----------


## daddycool

> Dobro - ako recimo imam iza sva tri sjedala sa pojasom u tri tocke i naslonima za glavu - onda je granica za booster bez naslona minimalno 22kg bez obzira na kojem mjestu dijete sjedi? Sto ako na boosteru pise da je od 15kg, zar onda to isto nije ispravno, kad za sve ostalo uvijek pise da se trebaju postivati upute proizvodjaca?


to su granice u kojima se može koristiti, drugim riječima nužan ali ne i dovoljan uvjet
ima djece koja sa 18 mjeseci imaju 15 kg, misliš li da bi ih bilo prikladno vezati u booster bez naslona?
ja se u potpunosti slažem sa ovim citiranim dijelom koji je stavila Galija. booster bez naslona koristio bih u iznimnim situacijama kad iz nekog razloga mi nije dostupan booster s naslonom, kada booster s naslonom nije moguće koristiti (kod nekih automobila kad je dijete više od 135 cm a niže od 150 cm) ili kada ga je dijete preraslo a pojas mu još uvijek ne prolazi ispravnom putanjom (kod nekih modela je to moguće)

----------


## Mama Martina

Nika ima uskoro 9 god., 36 kg i visinu 134. S obzirom da još uvijek sjedi u Romer Isofix 18-36 kg sjedalici, moje je pitanje do kada može biti u njoj, jer je kilažu prešla. Da li da joj kupim samo booster, ali oni su opet do 36 kg. Što da radim, a bez ikakvog boostera ju ne bi vozila.

----------


## lunahor

Z. Je jos u boosteru bez naslona, ima 38 kg i 150 cm ali jos pojas neide kako treba pa je zato u boosteru . L. I ima 146 i 30 kg pa je u naslonu..


 jedine skoro 12 godisnjakinje u sjedalicma u nasem gradu sigurno.

----------


## Mama Martina

Dakle, koliko sam ja shvatila čitajući po forumima, kod boostera nije bitna kilaža, tj. ako dijete s više od 36 kg sjedi u njemu. Kod njega je bitno da povisi dijete da mu pojas može pravilno držati? Teoretski, da li se može nešto dogoditi kod ev. sudara kada dijete s prevelikom kilažom sjedi u boosteru?

----------


## daddycool

kilaža ne bi trebala imati nikakve veze s time. zakon kaže da na postolju mora biti do 12. godine, što isto ne bi trebalo biti mjerilo.
po meni, jedino mjerilo je ispravna putanja pojasa kako bi se prilikom sudara izbjegle ozljede.
moja je gotovo identičnih gabarita kao i tvoja i ja je i dalje vozim u boosteru s naslonom. bočna zaštita ne može škoditi a i ugodnije joj je ako zaspe i boje ju drži u ispravnom položaju.

----------


## Mama Martina

> kilaža ne bi trebala imati nikakve veze s time. zakon kaže da na postolju mora biti do 12. godine, što isto ne bi trebalo biti mjerilo.
> po meni, jedino mjerilo je ispravna putanja pojasa kako bi se prilikom sudara izbjegle ozljede.
> moja je gotovo identičnih gabarita kao i tvoja i ja je i dalje vozim u boosteru s naslonom. bočna zaštita ne može škoditi a i ugodnije joj je ako zaspe i boje ju drži u ispravnom položaju.


Meni treba ova sjedalica s naslonom za mlađu kćer, pa sam zato pitala što da radim. Ne bih baš kupovala još jednu identičnu sjedalicu, ako starija može samo u boosteru.

----------


## martinaP

> Nika ima uskoro 9 god., 36 kg i visinu 134. S obzirom da još uvijek sjedi u Romer Isofix 18-36 kg sjedalici, moje je pitanje do kada može biti u njoj, jer je kilažu prešla. Da li da joj kupim samo booster, ali oni su opet do 36 kg. Što da radim, a bez ikakvog boostera ju ne bi vozila.


Moj sin je tu negdje i visinom i težinom. Po gradu, ove svakodnevne vožnje je u busteru bez naslona, a na dulji put u busteru s naslonom.

----------


## daddycool

> Meni treba ova sjedalica s naslonom za mlađu kćer, pa sam zato pitala što da radim. Ne bih baš kupovala još jednu identičnu sjedalicu, ako starija može samo u boosteru.


ma naravno da može, granica kilaže je 22 kg

----------


## Ibili

Što mislite o ovome, da imamo za rezervu, za drugi auto?
Jel to spada pod _bolje išta nego ništa?

http://www.lidl.hr/cps/rde/SID-839DB...Detail&id=2789
_

----------


## lunahor

Ja koliko shvacam to ti ionaksluzi samo ko podizac da bi pojas isao pravilno.

----------


## daddycool

da, jedino što nije prikladno za djecu od 15 kg kako tamo piše

----------


## Lora163

Sad sam totalno zbedirana!
Mali ima 38 kg i visinu 138 cm.
Imamo Recaro 15-36 kg i booster. Booster smo koristili ako bi nas bilo vise od 2 na zadnjem sicu ( vožnja do i iz škole ). AS obavezna na na imalo daljim rutama.
Sto sad? Premašio je kilažu. Iskreno za daleka putovanja bi radije da mi sjedi u sjedalici. Sto je pametnije?

----------


## Lora163

I da! Da li se Recaro Monza sa izofixom moze upotrijebiti i u autu bez izofixa?

----------


## (maša)

Stane li dijete još u sjedalicu?

----------


## daddycool

> Sad sam totalno zbedirana!
> Mali ima 38 kg i visinu 138 cm.
> Imamo Recaro 15-36 kg i booster. Booster smo koristili ako bi nas bilo vise od 2 na zadnjem sicu ( vožnja do i iz škole ). AS obavezna na na imalo daljim rutama.
> Sto sad? Premašio je kilažu. Iskreno za daleka putovanja bi radije da mi sjedi u sjedalici. Sto je pametnije?


Zakon kaže da do 12 godine mora biti na prikladnom postolju. Znači ako koristiš booster ili booster s naslonom i dalje, u zakonskim si okvirima.
Proizvođač je sjedalice tih grupa predvidio do 36 kg, ali realno, kod tih sjedalica posao odrađuje pojas a njihova je svrha da pojas ide ispravnom putanjom pa nije skroz jasno zašto je postavljeno to ograničenje od 36 kg kad niti jedan zakon u RH niti okolnim zemljama ne limitira korištenje sjedalica kilažom već ili godinama ili visinom.




> I da! Da li se Recaro Monza sa izofixom moze upotrijebiti i u autu bez izofixa?


Isofix je kod tih sjedalica samo u svrhu da ih se ne mora vezati kada su prazne, stoga sve sjedalice te grupe mogu se upotrijebiti i bez ISOFIX-a. Jedino ako je proizvođač lošim dizajnom onemogućio tako nešto.

----------


## larmama

> Z. Je jos u boosteru bez naslona, ima 38 kg i 150 cm ali jos pojas neide kako treba pa je zato u boosteru . L. I ima 146 i 30 kg pa je u naslonu..
> 
> 
>  jedine skoro 12 godisnjakinje u sjedalicma u nasem gradu sigurno.


šteta što nismo u istom gradu  :Smile:  da ih pokažem svojoj.
Moja zahtjeva da se više ne vozi u boosteru s naslonom jer ju je sram. A i primijetila sam da je počela saginjati glavu u auto kad svidi poznatog iz škole. Pokušavam joj objasniti da njene visine ima recimo 25% petaša a od toga se neki nisu vozili ko mali u autosjedalica a kud će sad.
No baš i ne ide. Tako da ćemo nakon ljeta koristiti booster bez naslona. Jedino kod onog što ga imamo mi se čini da je postolje više nego kod ovog boostera s naslonom. Baš ga moram izmjeriti.

----------


## larmama

i baš me zanima kakva bi statistika bila na forumu i koliko se petaša, šestaša koji nisu visoki vozi u boosteru s naslonom. Uživo ih baš ne vidim.

----------


## mirjana

evo moja završava 4. razred, ima točno 36kg i 150,5cm i još je u busteru s naslonom.

najviše se bunila prije jedno 2 godine kad je htjela biti velika, sad je dovoljno velika da shvaća da joj je ugodnije zaspati u ovom naslonu nego bez njega.

inače sam baš htjela pitati smije li se i dalje voziti u naslonu, sad je prešla te granice koje spominje proizvođač, ali buster joj je još svakako potreban jer joj inače pojas ide preko vrata, a naslon nam je praktičan, tako da mi je laknulo kad sam pročitala ovu temu  :Smile:

----------


## larmama

uh kod mene je sada na kraju 5. razreda počela opasna pobuna, pubertet ju drma  :Grin: 
A potencirana je i time što ju ujutro vozimo u školu i kad je popodne navečer smo dolazili po nju pa je to prilika da ju svi vide kako se vozi u autosjedalici  :Cool:

----------

